# وحدات قياس المساحة



## هيثم الخطيب (31 ديسمبر 2009)

وحدات قياس المساحة

المتر مربع اختصاره م2 وهي وحدة مشتقة من المتر (وحدة قياس دولية)
هكتار يساوي 10‎ 000 متر مربع
كيلومتر مربع اختصاره كم2 يساوي 1‎ 000 000 (مليون) متر مربع
قدم مربع ويساوي 0.09290304 متر مربع
ياردة مربعة وتساوي 9 أقدام مربعة أي 0.83612736 متر مربع
ميل مربع ويساوي 2.5899881103 كيلومتر مربع
الفدان ويساوي 4200.83 متر مربع، وينقسم إلى 24 قيراط وكل قيراط 24 سهم حيث مساحة القيراط 175.09 متر مربع ومساحة السهم 7.29 متر مربع.
والفدان أكبر قليلاً من الإيكر الأنجلو أمريكي.

الإيكر (Acre) يساوي 4046.8564224 متر مربع.
القصبة ((وحدة تستخدم في البلاد العربية)) تعادل تقريباً 24 متر مربع.


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات حلوة كتييييييييييييير


----------



## ابوعمار3 (31 ديسمبر 2009)

القصبه =56متر مربع في بعض المناطق باليمن
اللبنه=44متر مربع


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (31 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات قيمة ومهمة جدا
باراك الله فيك


----------



## ابوهشوم (1 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (2 يناير 2010)

شكر لكم جميعا 
وشكر الك يا ابو عمار


----------



## هيثم الخطيب (3 يناير 2010)

الف شكر للجميع


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (25 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## medhat56 (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الشكر الكثير علي هذه االمعلومات عندي سؤال 
كيف تقسم ٦ قيراط و ١٤ سهم علي ٧ أفراد 
اريد معرفة حصة الفرد ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## طاهر ملحم (24 مايو 2013)

احنا عندنا في بعض مناطق العراق وخاصة محافظة نينوى وحدة قياس تسمى الحبل وتساوي 83 متر مربع وكذلك وحدة لقياس الاراضي الزراعية تسمى ب السد وتساي 10 دونم اي 25000 متر مربع


----------



## طاهر ملحم (24 مايو 2013)

الدونم وحدة قياس الاراضي الزراعية وتساوي 2500 متر مربع


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 مايو 2013)

يعطيك الف عافيه على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## طاهر ملحم (29 مايو 2013)

الله يعافيك استاذ (عاشق السهر)


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------

